# 4CRS Monthly Giveaways & New Site



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Today is your last chance to win a bright, pink Jacks Plastic Welding Outfitter 3.1 drybag in our monthly giveaway. Be sure to check in tomorrow for a bigger, better item giveaway!


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Mobile friendly? Uh....no


----------

